# Extended Camp



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

We took our new RV to Gulf State Park, near by you all, and are staying here a month and a week. I fired up my Akorn Jr and did steaks the other nite.




























My ribs turned out great too.



















Our camp site




























I paint rocks and hide them for folks in the area to find. Fun hobby.




























Did some canvas panel painting too.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The food looks great! Such a cool idea of painting the rocks, I know that would be the highlight of my daughters vacation if she ever found something like that. Enjoy your stay down here and let me know when the next round of Steaks will be ready!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you guys are living the life. i'm jealous. we brought some coconuts home from the Keys once and the grand kids painted them. great memories. keep on truckin!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If ya got to roll out that is the only way to do it. The food looks great and so does the hound, I am on the hunt for one now, blue tic or black n tan. Hope yall have a great time.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You got a talent for cooking and painting ! Hope ya'll enjoy your stay.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Just had lunch and now I'm hungry!


----------

